# KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Surprise kidding!!!!!! Pics



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Klover is 112 today! Excited to see these kids, as they will be the first from Proctor Hill Farm SV Moscato!! Whoop hooooo!

































Right now I am thinking trips for this girl! Think pink! I need to keep one to see what daddy has done!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

She is pretty! I hope she has a girl in there for you!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

That is so exciting! Thinking pink for you!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

She close behind one of my does. Hopefully you get your wish  nice cute little udder going there.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

Thanks Stacy, I hope nice and cute turns into CAPOW!!!! Although she is a FF. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

dont expect it all at once on a FF -- those awesome udders take time. You may still it later in lactation this go around but that first fill up may not be that WOW she may give you in the future. Patience is key. Im not good with it


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

She is such a pretty girl! I hope she has pretty little does for you!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

Thankyou!! And yeah I'm not good with patience either :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

I'm thinking.... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo.....start the baby dance!  :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

She's looking good Tisie! Nice udder coming along too! :hi5: Can't wait to see what she has!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 112*

Thankyou!!! Glad you gave her as one to choose from!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 136*

Well here we are day 136! Her udder is quit a bit bigger, her ligs are VERY loose, and she is losing her plug! 
Pray for an easy kidding for her please


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 136*

As a FF she already has an udder bigger than most!

I bet theres 4 in there...and hopefully at least :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 126*

Yikes!! I don't know if I want another doe that gives me four at a time?!?! Trips would be ok ;-)

I messed up when I posted the ne date too! Oooops, she is 126 not 136


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 126*

WOW...She still has 20 days to go :shocked: I hope she does have triplets for your sake Tisie...but I'm betting on :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblack:

But then again...it's so much easier to "guess" a kid number on an "unused" belly, my FF this past February was deep but not wide and I figured on a single and she gave me twins.... with mama's who've kidded before it's more deceptive due to the belly being stretched.

Klover is definately too wide for only twins :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 126*

Klover's momma had twins last year and triplets this year so hopfully Klover doesn't up her mom and have quads! :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: KW Farms GM Kens5Leaf Klover Day 126*

Eeeeekkkkk I sure hope not!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Lookey what I woke up to this mornin!!!

Three doeling all with blue eyes!!!! Eeeeekkkkk
















































Can someone tell me what color she is? Other than absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Tisie!!! That is awesome!! What a good girl Klover! :thumb: :stars:

That last one sure is unique looking. It almost looks to have a faint buckskin facial stripe right above the eyes. I don't know what is going on with the rear end...almost looks like a giant moonspot...but the front legs look the same color so ?? I dunno. You can call her unique for now...and hopefully you'll be able to identify the color as she grows. :laugh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, ALL girls and ALL blue eyes! You hit the jackpot there! Also, she kidded them all herself and they are healthy? That is stupendous! She is a keeper for sure!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I know!!!! What a good girl!! All were dry and eating! Hadn't been too long as still some dried on gooo, and wet umbilical cords. But yeah how lucky is that???


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable kids!! 
Congrats!! :leap: 
They all look full grown to me. Maybe she and the buck had a little date prior to you letting them. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

guess you were a couple days off!!!

i had my own surprise kidding. So glad yours went smoothly


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We need a pot o' gold emoticon!
You hit the jackpot with these babies!
Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thinking she wasn't 126 yesterday ---- LOL! congrats


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah.....ya think??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....Congratulations!!!! So glad that theres just 3 too...and all GIRLS!!!! The white one looks HUGE though each of them are nice sized kids.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

What a nice surprise! So cute!! Congratulations!!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute!! Love the last one :drool:  So may I ask witch one you are keeping???


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol well I think for now the chocolate one, and maaaaybe one of the others?

Thankyou everyone!! And yes glad there were only three!! This is one time I'm glad you were wrong Liz!! Lol
The biggest is actually the brown one, and then the white, and then there is a pretty small white/ red patches.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!!!! Congratulations.. WINNER, WINNER... chicken dinner!!! What a good momma to have all those blue eyed does, and do it all herself too!!! I may have to drive over and take one of those beauties off your hands.... (oh man, I need more room!)


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

beautiful babies congratulations!!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:ROFL: Come on over!! I'll make ya a smokin deal!! I need to move some girls!!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! I totally know how excited you are because one of our FF does also gave us triplet does all by herself! Maybe we need to start a club...lol. Congrats again!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Calico Patch Farm said:


> Maybe we need to start a club


Can I be in your club?  :hi5: Our yearling doe gave us triplet does! Yeah for doelings! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahaha yay for doelings!!! in threes that is!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOOOOOVE THAT DARK ONE!!! 

Congrats! And tell Mo hes a keeper! lol


----------

